# Was late for my medical today



## Sk94 (21 Jan 2016)

I had a medical scheduled for 2:00pm today. Now for every situation I've been scheduled for anything military related I've gotten there 30 mins prior. However today I was driving and missed my exit due to my GPS dying out. 

Took an exit, bought the cable from a gas station and proceeded my way. 45-50 mins drive from where I live 

I got there 15 mins late and was told someone else was taken in and that I will have to rebook.

Tldr - should I be concerned they might not proceed with my app because I didn't show up on time for my medical?  Im going to call them tomorrow and rebook


----------



## Sk94 (21 Jan 2016)

Just nervous, I know the states have something called article 15.. Not sure if Canada has something close to that but just feel bad, I would've made it 15 mins early if it wasn't for my phone dying out and missing that exit


----------



## Gunshark (21 Jan 2016)

It will be fine. Just call to rebook, as you were instructed. Good luck.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Jan 2016)

Oh and next time, write down the directions on a piece of paper as a back up.  It doesn't run out of battery.  And make sure your phone is 100% recharged...


----------



## Gunshark (21 Jan 2016)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Oh and next time, write down the directions on a piece of paper as a back up.  It doesn't run out of battery.  And make sure your phone is 100% recharged...



On that note, get a car charger. Useful for life, not just medical appointments.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jan 2016)

On the bright side if recruiting looses your file you'll know exactly where to go when you redo your medical.


----------



## medicineman (21 Jan 2016)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> Just nervous, I know the states have something called article 15.. Not sure if Canada has something close to that but just feel bad, I would've made it 15 mins early if it wasn't for my phone dying out and missing that exit



Article 15 has to do with a charge under the Uniformed Code of Military Justice...we have a National Defence Act to deal with that sort of thing.  Since you're not in the military yet, I wouldn't worry about someone charging you just yet...

MM


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2016)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> I was driving and missed my exit due to my GPS dying out.



If you do not own a Hamilton map book, here is a map, with driving directions, you can print,
https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/43.2594914,-79.8731642/hamilton+cfrc/@43.2593664,-79.9438886,12z/data=!4m8!4m7!1m0!1m5!1m1!1s0x882c9b13c85c0e25:0xeaea9298e38386ea!2m2!1d-79.8738488!2d43.2593878


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Jan 2016)

> Recruting Center: Hamilton
> 
> CFAT completed: December 02, 2015 (PASSED)
> Interview completed: January 14, 2016
> Medical Completed: January 21, 2016 (forgot how to get to the CFRC where I was twice before including a week ago)



Do you really need a GPS or even a map?  Okay, you may be thinking you're being picked on - well, you are.  But it is so easy.


----------



## Sk94 (21 Jan 2016)

I'm not familiar with the area, I let siri do my directions for me once she died out I thought I could wing it until I realised I was seeing things I didn't before and took the exit for a gas station.

I was just really bummed and disappointed in myself, was looking forward to it all week. So long Im not booted for this I'll be alright lol


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Do you really need a GPS or even a map?



Maybe the OP could ask someone to ride-along to navigate?


----------



## Sk94 (22 Jan 2016)

Quick update, called and they said they'll call me


----------



## sheilainthevalley (22 Jan 2016)

I know the feeling. I hate being late and the morning of my interview/medical we got a freak winter storm and, even though I had left lots of time, I ran into some road blocks (accident on the highway, terrible roads, stuck behind snow plows, etc.). I live an hour and a half drive from my CFRC. I literally ran through the streets of Ottawa to my appointment and was standing at the desk *exactly* on time, breathing heavily with mascara on my face from the snow. Not my best first impression. 

Things happen, even to those who are prepared. They will reschedule you and you can explain what happened to your interviewer if it would make you feel better. Good luck in the process!


----------



## mariomike (22 Jan 2016)

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> the morning of my interview/medical we got a freak winter storm





			
				sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> I live an hour and a half drive from my CFRC.





			
				sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> I literally ran through the streets of Ottawa



The situation described is not the same as a "GPS dying out".

When a freak winter storm is as severe as described, would Recruiting consider allowing out of town applicants to cancel ( and re-schedule ) their medicals and interviews? 
Or, is it necessary for applicants to report for their medicals and interviews no matter what the weather conditions?


----------



## sheilainthevalley (25 Jan 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The situation described is not the same as a "GPS dying out".
> 
> When a freak winter storm is as severe as described, would Recruiting consider allowing out of town applicants to cancel ( and re-schedule ) their medicals and interviews?
> Or, is it necessary for applicants to report for their medicals and interviews no matter what the weather conditions?



All things considered, we both could have been better prepared (i.e. we both could've left earlier). I attempted to call the CFRC to let them know there was a possibility I might be late but the phones direct you to the desk clerk and I always get a recorded message that says "We are currently with an applicant, please call back in ten minutes", so rescheduling or notifying of my ETA wasn't an option. I reported and made it work but they appeared sympathetic. For cancelling/rescheduling you get this notice in your email:
"Cancellation policy : Availabilities are limited.  If you are unable to make your appointment, send an email by clicking HERE with the justification at least 48 hours in advance. If you miss your appointment or fail to cancel it 48 hours in advance you may experience up to a 90-day delay for a new appointment."


----------



## mariomike (25 Jan 2016)

sheilainthevalley said:
			
		

> All things considered, we both could have been better prepared (i.e. we both could've left earlier). I attempted to call the CFRC to let them know there was a possibility I might be late but the phones direct you to the desk clerk and I always get a recorded message that says "We are currently with an applicant, please call back in ten minutes", so rescheduling or notifying of my ETA wasn't an option. I reported and made it work but they appeared sympathetic. For cancelling/rescheduling you get this notice in your email:
> "Cancellation policy : Availabilities are limited.  If you are unable to make your appointment, send an email by clicking HERE with the justification at least 48 hours in advance. If you miss your appointment or fail to cancel it 48 hours in advance you may experience up to a 90-day delay for a new appointment."



Glad it turned out ok for you.

Good luck at BMQ.


----------

